# Managing Unknown Contacts



## Hawke (Jul 21, 2008)

Greetings All,

This is a tutorial on managing strangers that come up
to you on the streets (unknown contacts).  This
tutorial is written by Southnarc.

http://www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=770&highlight=unknown+contact

The registration takes under a minute which will allow
you access to the link.  The conformation of your
registration may take a few days which allows you
access to the pics.

Until you have full access (which is free) you will not be able to see the pictures.

This is another tool to help your awareness.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 22, 2008)

I encourage everyone to take the time to sign up and read this thread.  Southnarc does the best presentation I've ever seen on this topic.

Most of this information can also be found on his DVD "Practical Unarmed Combat Vol.1" available from www.mdtactical.com.  Also, see www.shivworks.com for some of his other stuff.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like some solid stuff, I'll wait to read the rest of it until I can look at the pictures.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for that, not just for the link to the tutorials but also because it has the UK subforum on which has carried on where Geoff Thompsons left!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise posted an excellent clip on Threat Indicators and it reminded me of this old post. 

The site is still active.

Hope this help others become more aware of their surroundings.


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 1, 2009)

an unknown contact can be friend or foe. realistically speaking, I think one still needs to be personable.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 2, 2009)

Next Polite Society meeting in Okalhoma, Southnarc will in all likehood be giving that very thing.

*Rangemaster/Polite Society Tactical Conference, 2010*

*Saturday-Sunday, April 24-25, 2010*
*at the United States Shooting Academy (USSA) Tulsa, Oklahoma*​*Registration fee is $189.00.*

*www.rangemaster.com/newsletter/2009-09_RM-Newsletter.pdf*


----------



## Mike Hamer (Sep 11, 2009)

$189???????

Good lord.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike Hamer said:


> $189???????
> 
> Good lord.



what?  $189 for 2 days of interaction and instruction from some of the premier instructors in the country (and a number of "up and comers")... that's a bargain.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 14, 2009)

Not expensive at all. I just got back from a class with Tom Givens and Southnarc. Two days of shooting and H2H. Dead tired! Very good class and, hahaha... I was top score in the qualification (and with a Glock 26 and NY-1 trigger.) Paul Gomez was also there with SN.

I plan on going to the Polite Society Conference. I've been to one at Rangemaster in Tenn. If you go there to really learn and not just gab around, you can spend ever minute in classes learning something new and go back to the motel room worn out.

Think about this. It's 2 days. 20 or so instructors with classes every hour (actually multiple classes.) You can pick and choose which ones to take depending on your interest. 

You can also shoot a match that is VERY enlightning (the targets look like humans, some are innocent people, others cops, others BGs, low lights, street sounds, and sometimes those BGs don't just drop with one good hit, never know how many rounds you need to stop them. And if you are exposed for more than 3 seconds once the shooting starts, you are deemed to have died. Called "failure to live" penalty it's called.

But don't shoot that match if you are not familiar with your carry gun. It's not a newbie match,that's for sure.

Deaf


----------

